# wie-schlau-bist-du24.com  Muss man sich abmelden (wie meldet man sich ab)?



## JoVo (1 März 2008)

Ich bekam am folgende Mail, auf die ich nicht reagiert habe. Sie ist in höchstem Maße dubios. 



> Sehr geehrte/r xxxxxxxxxxxxx,
> Sie haben sich am ... um ... Uhr unter der gespeicherten IP ...
> bei dem Service (bitte folgenden Link anklicken) [noparse]www.wie-schlau-bist-du24.com[/noparse] angemeldet.
> 
> ...


_Darauf gibt es von mir keine Antwort, aber muss ich mich bei der Internetseite Abmelden? Wenn Ja wie? Ich müsste mich Ja einlogen und "12Euro" pro monat Zahlen, denn jetzt habe ich die Kosten-Informationen ja wirklich._


----------



## katzenjens (1 März 2008)

*AW: Muss man sich abmelden(wie meldet man sich ab)?*

Hallo,

ein Standard-Anbieter der "Nutzlosbranche". Einfach die Links unten klicken, sich es in Ruhe durchlesen bzw. anhören und Ängste sowie der Drang weiteren Kontakt mit denen führen zu wollen sind dann verflogen. Wenn nicht, ab zur Verbraucherzentrale.

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Captain Picard (1 März 2008)

*AW: Muss man sich abmelden(wie meldet man sich ab)?*



> Als zusätzliche Sicherheitsinstanz wurde die bei der Anmeldung übermittelte IP-Adresse gespeichert. Diese lautet: ...
> Im Falle einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden anhand der IP-Adresse möglich, den PC zu identifizieren, der zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung genutzt wurde.


Quatsch mit Sauce, die  sind die letzten, die  zur Sta gehen würden.

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/12/10/ip-adresse-nur-und-nur-fuer-strafverfolger/
http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/29/die-haben-meine-ip-adresse/


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 März 2008)

*AW: wie-schlau-bist-du24.com  Muss man sich abmelden (wie meldet man sich ab)?*



> Hier behalten wir uns die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige vor und werden dementsprechend alle anfallenden Kosten und Auslagen gegen Sie geltend machen.





> Im Falle einer strafrechtlichen Ermittlung ist es den Strafverfolgungsbehörden anhand der IP-Adresse möglich, den PC zu identifizieren, der zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung genutzt wurde.


Ich stelle mir das bildlich vor, wenn eine Schar britischer Briefkästen zu den Strafverfolgungsbehörden marschiert..... :-D


----------



## Reinhard (1 März 2008)

*AW: wie-schlau-bist-du24.com  Muss man sich abmelden (wie meldet man sich ab)?*

Das die Kosten in einer Minigrafik versteckt sind, fällt m.E. unter "überraschende Klausel"..


----------

